# Taiwan Summer Open 2008 Results



## pjk (Jul 14, 2008)

Wen-Jia Jai won the Taiwan Summer Open 2008 with an average of 15.02 seconds. Hsuan Chang finished second (15.19) and Shih-Yao Lin finished third (15.53).
* Asian records:* Han-Cyun Chen 4x4x4 Cube 57.40 (average), Wu-Cheng Lin 4x4x4 Cube 48.97 (single).

Find full results here.


----------



## hdskull (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow very amazing 4x4 times.

Not fair! the 2nd OH solve in the finals was easy!!! lol.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jul 15, 2008)

I just saw these results today. Impressive, some of them.


----------

